# Surprise! Baby #4 (Update...6/6/14)



## mommasamittc

This could be a really long story. I am 38 (39 in August). My 3 boys are 19, 12 and 9 months. Yes, I'm nuts.

After boy #2 we tried for 11+ years for boy #3. We suffered 3 losses and I had a terrible pregnancy. I've had terrible luck with birth control (2 different forms of the pill and depo) so Dh is going to get fixed. His work schedule hasn't allowed him to schedule it yet so we were planning to do it late this summer. We've been using the p/o method....but I've been keeping what I thought was really good track of my cycles on an app on my phone I had my fertile period marked off and knew exactly when NOT to have sex. Or so I thought. Apparently I miscalculated because baby #4 is due January 23rd, 2015!

Yesterday I was having some mild AF symptoms but nothing crazy. I was cramping a little and knew AF was going to arrive....today. We were invited to a party Saturday where I planned to drink (kid free night, thanks, Grandma!). Something was off. I can't explain it but when I got off work the thought crossed my mind that maybe I should just go buy a cheapie....and make sure...before I went and got intoxicated on Saturday. I went to Walmart and they were out of cheapies. I bet I stood there for 10 solid minutes trying to decide if I should spend the extra money and get an frer or forget the silly thought. Obviously i bought the frer....2 pack. Two pink lines showed up in less than 1 minute!!! 
[URL=https://s18.photobucket.com/user/thissami/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps23df7554.jpg.html][IMG]https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b107/thissami/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps23df7554.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Based on how long it took to conceive my last son, and the 3 losses, and my age.....I am utterly in shock. My other kids have huge gaps in age....how will I handle working full time with 2 in diapers??? Please tell me I'm not alone!


----------



## grace14

Just wanted to say congrats! I'm sure two in diapers will be hectic, but wonderful playmates as well! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats!!!!! Mammasamittc, not sure if you remember me from ttc last time but i was just looking back at our threads! My ds came early and is 9mo too!!! What's more is I'm waiting to poas to see if #2 is on the way :) 

Anyway, so excited to hear you're prego again :) Hope you don't have horrible morning sickness this time :)


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations!  There's 18m between my first two and 17m between my second two and there'll be a little over 2 years between #3 and #4 because we had a loss in between, but I wouldn't space them any differently  Your current LO will be walking and talking by the time baby shows up so have no fear! Do invest in a double stroller, lol. ;-)


----------



## mommasamittc

ttc126 said:


> Congrats!!!!! Mammasamittc, not sure if you remember me from ttc last time but i was just looking back at our threads! My ds came early and is 9mo too!!! What's more is I'm waiting to poas to see if #2 is on the way :)
> 
> Anyway, so excited to hear you're prego again :) Hope you don't have horrible morning sickness this time :)

Oh my goodness....Yes, I remember! Aw...that's awesome! And crazy that we both have 9 month olds and may be pregnant again, due around the same time. lol 

I don't really have many symptoms yet. Some stabbing pains, which I had last time, in my lower abdomen and crotch (sorry, TMI!). I'm tired all the time but I'm almost 40 and I have a 9 month old! lol I'm peeing a lot but really have no other symptoms. No sore boobs, like last time. No nausea. Last time I was already throwing up 3X a day at this point. I'm 4w3d today. And....stressed!!! Ah! I guess I have 9 months to get it all figured out though. Thank you, ttc! I hope this pregnancy is a little more enjoyable than the last!!


----------



## mommasamittc

3Minions said:


> Congratulations!  There's 18m between my first two and 17m between my second two and there'll be a little over 2 years between #3 and #4 because we had a loss in between, but I wouldn't space them any differently  Your current LO will be walking and talking by the time baby shows up so have no fear! Do invest in a double stroller, lol. ;-)

Wow, you're about the opposite of me. lol I'm sure it'll all work out. I'm just a big worry wart!! And I am still in shock. :wacko:


----------



## mommasamittc

This is so strange. I know it's early but I honestly have no symptoms. This is my 8th pregnancy, 4th baby....and I've always had at least sore boobs at this point.


----------



## ttc126

Try not to worry! Every pregnancy is different and maybe it's just that your body is adjusting better with being 9 months postpartum? Just try to relax :)


----------



## mommasamittc

ttc126 said:


> Try not to worry! Every pregnancy is different and maybe it's just that your body is adjusting better with being 9 months postpartum? Just try to relax :)

I guess since my emotions are already out of whack I'm just being a worry wart. I'm only 4w6d today so it's pretty early. My first Ob appt. isn't until June 6th.


----------



## mommasamittc

Well, ladies. This is the end of the road for me. I started bleeding around noon today after cramping for a couple days now. I called my Dr. who just said I should monitor the bleeding, come in if it gets too heavy or if I'm in more pain than I can handle. Unfortunately I know all too well how this process goes. It's my 5th loss. I just wanted to thank all of you for your kind, caring words. Sticky baby dust to you all.....


----------



## ttc126

Oh no :( I'm heartbroken for you! I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## mommasamittc

Thank you. Still cramping, spotting red and feeling light headed and head-achy. Have a lot of emotions running rampant right now. Mostly sadness. Thank you for your kind words and support. Xo


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Momma. I'm so sorry.


----------

